# Fitting Humminbird Di transducer to prowler ultra problems



## Manny82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi

I hope someone can help me. I bought a 346cxi di and the ocean kayak mounting kit. So my problem is the transducer boot. It came in two parts. A spacer kind of thing and the boot where the the transducer sits in, both by them self fit perfectly they just don't seem to go together. If I try to mount the transducer with the spacer thing the transducer nearly sticks out past the hull at the front, sits on a weirded angle towards the end of the boot and is all wobbly. If I try to mount it without the spacer thing the boot with the transducer fits perfectly in the hole but as soon as I tighten it up it will pull the transducer boot inwards at the front end till it actually pulls the transducer out of the boot because it's missing the spacer.

It also came with 2 screws but there are no screw holes anywhere there.

Thanks Manny


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Is this what you have? http://store.oceankayak.com/products/479766/Ultra_Transducer_Kit

Pics would really help. It does say that only the that for your model you don't even need the boot.


----------



## Manny82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Here are some pictures. 

















That's the kit http://www.ocean-kayak.com.au/fish-finders.html the number 52613

I saw the installation link but my transducer is a complete different shape and also the mounting hole looks different. The pic with the transducer is without the white part. If I put the white part in, the transducer sticks out till nearly past the hull. So what I did for the moments is instead of the white part I used 4 washers from bunnings so if I tighten it the transducer won't be pulled up the scupper hole. I talk to the importer which had no idea and promised to call me back which never happened. I emailed ocean kayak in NZ will see what they come back with. It is just annoying to pay $70 for shit like that.

I saw somewhere that they updated the mounting hole for the Si transducers maybe thats the problem. Does anybody know if the old once had screw holes in the mounting place because I still can't figure out what the two screws (normal M5x60mm) are for. The clearly seem to be intended to go trough the holes in the boot and the White thing but since there are no holes in yak it doesn't make sense.


----------

